# The restaurant with the Shark hanging in front in SJC burned?



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

I drove by the restaurant at the east end of San Juan Cosala a few minutes ago and it looks like it was burned almost to the ground. Lots of Federales milling about and traffic at a crawl. I was talking with friends about heading there tomorrow for an afternoon meal and lounging around after the futbol game/parade in Ajijic. I guess that idea is out.

Anyone know anything? I hate to start rumours but it appeared more than a fire (although the fire truck was there.)


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

*fire east end of San Juan Cosala*



Grizzy said:


> I drove by the restaurant at the east end of San Juan Cosala a few minutes ago and it looks like it was burned almost to the ground. Lots of Federales milling about and traffic at a crawl. I was talking with friends about heading there tomorrow for an afternoon meal and lounging around after the futbol game/parade in Ajijic. I guess that idea is out.
> 
> Anyone know anything? I hate to start rumours but it appeared more than a fire (although the fire truck was there.)


I saw the fire start but it looked to be a cooking fire started. They were getting ready for new years. Left area just as the first fire truck was driving in. Do you know if others on the sides were involved? It was spreading very fast when I saw it. 

We are down from San Cristobal looking for a home to rent - know of any available? I just got in about 2 days ago.

How do you like living here and how long have you been here.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

surfrider said:


> I saw the fire start but it looked to be a cooking fire started. They were getting ready for new years. Left area just as the first fire truck was driving in. Do you know if others on the sides were involved? It was spreading very fast when I saw it.
> 
> We are down from San Cristobal looking for a home to rent - know of any available? I just got in about 2 days ago.
> 
> How do you like living here and how long have you been here.


Welcome to Lakeside! When I drove by it appeared just the main building was gutted, I hope they contained it.

I have been here full time for a year now and LOVE it. I am in upper West Ajijic and like the area, the lake views, the people, everything!

I sent you a PM and will ask around to see if anyone I know has even a temporary place while you look. Much cheaper than the Real de Chapala which is very nice.

Check out the bulletin boards and drive around the areas you like and look for "For Rent" signs or ask around locally. 

Good Luck!


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Grizzy said:


> Welcome to Lakeside! When I drove by it appeared just the main building was gutted, I hope they contained it.
> 
> I have been here full time for a year now and LOVE it. I am in upper West Ajijic and like the area, the lake views, the people, everything!
> 
> ...


Hay we went to dinner there after the fire. Talked to the mang. and it was electrical that started it. They really lost a lot but they did also save quite a bit, they lost all three grass type roofs and quite a bit of floor also. But they are in bus. and doing ok. They do not know yet if the ins. will cover the fire or not.
I have to wait to find a place cause we are on our way back to San Cristobal. I will be back. I like it here...surfrider


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Hay Grizzy we are coming back to Ajijic this week and I think I have a place to stay at the Racquet Club in San Juan Cosal. I have been in contact with the owner and will see it this coming Friday. I am really excited about it. 
Isn't there a lot of people on this forum that live in the general area? is there a "group" in the area that meets? I am going to need help with visa's and some other stuff like a lang. school...
surfrider..


----------

